# not pointing the finger but just speaking out



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

so I was talking to a really good friend and he told me something that another really good friend had already told me about from this past weekend...I called up my good friend and told her and her husband where to go try their luck on the ol big Livingston...and they did ,,, much to my surprise..i got a phone call about 10 am and they had told me that the >>>>charter fishing boats<<<< 2 of them to be certain of where ..in her words ,..very pushy,,,i asked her what she was talking about and she told me that they were just a fishing away and then some birds started to hit the water very close to them ,,,like right at the boat ,,,,and then she said 2 boats and a small pontoon came rushing in like crazy and then everyone was casting right towards them....and she was lost ....why would people do that ,and it was just in her mind ..plain rude.... after my other phone call I knew it was the truth ,cause they don't know each other ,,,,with all this said ,,,, what happened to respect ,,,IF IT WAS ..some guides , look what your teaching ... that is not respectful fishing imo..I remember the first time my uncle and I went to Livingston last year and saw the guides out there tearing them up ... my uncle said ... go over to where they are son ... I told him no because I wouldn't want anyone to do that to me ,,,, but then again I guess I just have alittle more respect than others ,,, I would hope that .... IF IT WAS a professional doing this ...that they could show alittle respect ...I don't see anything wrong with a few people casting into the birds but where do you draw the line ,,,,I guess it goes back to the ol brush pile question ... is it wrong to fish another mans brush pile ... I don't think so if you found it fair and square with a fish finder ,,, but hauling assss up to someone and crowding in on them wile they are trying to fish is down right jacked up .... before I say good bye .... if you didn't do it ... then don't worrie about it..but if you did ... try and find some respect for others and if you don't like what I said ,,, call me and ill tell you what I really think.... good day folks :rotfl:


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Ok you caught me Rusty. I see what you are saying and I have had times that we were on the fish then they moved so I moved to get a better spot and the fish started hitting right on the top right by one of the guides boats and I was kind of blocking him from fishing it and that was not cool on my part but I was just trying to get in a better spot as the birds move so do the boats. I try not to fish on top of someone but sometimes it happens and you have a choice either suck it up or just move. I know when the fish come up it is very exciting and people get a bit over the top but I do not get mad as it is all fun. If you get that mad then you are on the lake for the wrong reason. Bottom line is that people that fish want to get on the fish and sometimes they get to close but they try not to do that. I know firsthand that most of the guides that fish south and mid lake would not roll like that as you are saying. I welcome a group of boats as long as we are having a good time that is why I fish. I hate that one guy that trolls right between all of us as we are jigging. You know the guy that rolls between 8 boats to get over the fish.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Good advice. My two cents is that I have been fishing schools mid-lake often recently and regularly find myself at the same schools as 3 different respected guides on the lake. I have never encountered any bad behavior from them, although a few of the non-guide boats have had questionable behavior at times. Most of the guides know better than to create a bad name for themselves, since it is all out in the open for everyone to see and word travels fast. 

Gary


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

hey bud this was not pointing the finger at you at all ...hell I love to fish as much as the next guy but ...how close is too close ... and I know what you mean about the troller guy ... that ****** me off to no end but there again ,,, all I can say is ******* breeding I guess got the best of him ......now you know I love to joke around as much as the next guy and I am not trying to be a jack a s s ... I am just saying what was on my mind.. ill be on the water sat . so ill just deal with it the best way I know how ,,,,I might have to act a fool but I bet they say ,,, look at that s.o.b... lets get as far away from that nutt job as we can ..lmfao...fish on brother


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

good point mr gary ... the word does travel fast so that is why I made this post .. to try and get the GOOD WORD out there ... I have talked to all of the guides on the lake and they all seem nice imo ... just might have been one of them days is all I am saying .


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I understand your OP in general, but I think different situations dictate how wide a berth I would expect.

If I am anchored or spot locked on a waypoint catching fish that are staying put near structure, I would expect others to stay considerably further away than if I am following surface feeding fish. 

Since surface feeding fish are often moving fairly quickly, I don't really expect to be able to follow a school and keep that school to myself and no one else come in and try to move ahead of them. However, they should use wind direction or an electric to position themselves once they get close, not the big engine.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher;
If I am anchored or spot locked on a waypoint catching fish that are staying put near structure said:


> Since surface feeding fish are often moving fairly quickly,* I don't really expect to be able to follow a school and keep that school to myself and no one else come in and try to move ahead of them. However, they should use wind direction or an electric to position themselves once they get close, not the big engine*.
> 
> Hopefully this makes sense.


[/B]

Yes sir, right on the money, top water breaking fish are any body's game.

How you play it shows everything about you as a person.
If you are a good angler and you are considerate of others, and trust others around you to do just what whitebassfisher said, then it's a party for everybody! the fish stay up longer and everybody gets to have fun catching.
If you are inconsiderate, or, just naive, and run up into schooling fish, just to get each person in the boat one or two fish, and that puts the school down. You don't get it.

If you run up on the fish and cut other boats off, you screw it up for everyone, including yourself.
So you are either being inconsiderate, or naive.

I had a fellow 2cooler PM me recently after fishing a top water school when The Mighty Red-Fin and and some other boats were working a smoking hot top water school..
He is new to the south and fishing in our lakes, so after a mistake he made in striper season last summer he is sensitive to making another around a bunch of boats.
He wanted to know the proper distance to stop the big motor and use the trolling motor for approaching the school.
Now how 2cool is that? 
I gave him the best answer I could and told him it was all very situational, and gave him distances for white bass, and stripers in loose terms.

In real life it goes like this;
If yours is the only boat around, and no one is steaming down on you from afar then trolling motor a good 75 to 100 yards out from the breaking and it will pay off.
The fish will stay put, because in times like now when the water is clear the fish can see the birds/boats over them.
If the birds leave, something is up. And they go down.

So a slow approach does not spook the birds or the fish as bad.
If they are feeding hard one boat approaching with a trolling motor is of no consequence. 
Two boats is a little more disturbance, and more than three boats will make it tough, as everybody has to keep their cool. And that does not happen much.

If the schools are big enough and everybody keeps their cool it is amazing how long white and striped bass will stay up.
The best trick to learn is going where the fish will come up next, being able to anticipate and do the cut off so you are in position is a great tactic when a lot of boats are pushing breaking fish.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have not fished the lake at all. What I have done is fished below the dam next to and around at least three of the guides that are on here. I saw nothing but respect and courtesy from all of them. And it doesn't g e t much closer quarters than below the dam.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have seen a guide on the south end show no respect for others. Summer of 2014 I think was the summer I posted about guides and people showing no respect for others. I was out away from everyone and catching stripers. Then the boats saw the stripers on top and chased them by me and the boats were a few feet from me. showing no respect for anyone. This was about 20 boats.
As Loy mentioned use your trolling motor and get ahead of the fish if you can but always use your trolling motor to ease up on them. 
Everyone no matter if you are a guide or weekend fisherman needs to show respect for others. Some times we get excited and need someone to remind us what we did and try not to do it again.

This also goes for the boat ramp but thats a another issue for a later date..


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes I agree we all need ed a reminder every now and then. I am guilty as the the next guy about.getting a bit over exited sometimes.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great post to talk about schooling fish and I agree with Loy but about four weeks ago I had the opportunity to take a friend and his wife out fishing for whites. We locked in on a group of whites in 24 FOW and starting catching a few whites. There was two guides chasing birds a good distance from us and the birds left them after a short time. Well about the same time a school came up right next to my boat and here comes the guides with the big motors running and stopped so close their customers hung up with my friends line. My friend said how rude of them and I agree. I realize the lake is for everyone to enjoy but what are we teaching new people that come to the lake to fish? I always stay my distance away from other people and guides because that's how they make a living. Just be respectful of others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Now that I own a boat I could careless. That's how some of the best converstations start. 
But when I kayaked everyday and on them flat days when I could reach way out.from time to time I'd have a boater run up on we. Anything within 40-50 yards you could bet your butt I was yelling something.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Best advice I have...bring crackers and set up bird decoys other than where you are fishing.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great advice Mark! Crackers works great but I forgot about that. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I went dove hunting this past weekend ,,,, that mojo dove is a bad dude... I wonder..... man am I thinking now ,,,what would them gulls do if they saw a mojo dove just a floating along out there .... now that would be interesting to say the least....looks guys I was not pointing the finger at anyone... maybe I should have posted ,,,, how close is to close to others that are fishing ,,,,,, you know, there is a rule about harassment to a person while hunting and fishing ....might want to read that in the little book that is handed out ,,, maybe one day the right person could be fishing with their family and this happen to them and they call the ol game warden because they feel harassed ..it could happen ..just saying ...and just to prove this...its on page 19 at the bottom of the page .. its called the sportsman's rights act ..fines of 200-2000 or 180 in jail ... man .cant make no money in the bared motel so ...RESPECT..lol


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

First off; I apologize for never making an intro here since I've been fishing LL pretty regular since buying a house there last Jan. My first trip to LL was 30+ years ago but I was lost on East Bay from the mid 80s until Hurricane Ike hit in 2008.



3StoogesFishing said:


> I welcome a group of boats as long as we are having a good time that is why I fish.* I hate that one guy that trolls right between all of us as we are jigging.* You know the guy that rolls between 8 boats to get over the fish.


My thoughts exactly. I've been set up on a school of fish at dawn and an hour later had five boats trolling over me so close I could spit in them. It wouldn't be so bad if they'd at least say good morning.



Whitebassfisher said:


> Since surface feeding fish are often moving fairly quickly, I don't really expect to be able to follow a school and keep that school to myself and no one else come in and try to move ahead of them. However, they should use wind direction or an electric to position themselves once they get close, not the big engine.


Ditto. Doesn't matter if you're in East Bay or LL, when birds are working; they'll be people fishing them. If I'm the first one there, the late comers are "potlickers". If _I'm_ late to the party, they're a rude crowd that got "my spot".  /sarcasm

That said; I've fished mid lake exclusively since Jan and had to work last Saturday but was there "under the birds" Sunday. There were only 7 or 8 boats and it appeared to me all were having a good time and catching some fish. There was room for 20+ more boats there with several groups of birds working. Like Whitebassfisher said, there'll be times when boats get close, some are slow to move, others moving, some putting fish in the box, sorting out tackle etc... If you're there to have a good time, surely you will. If you're there to find yet something else to complain about, surely you'll find it.

If that north wind isn't too bad, I expect I'll be there again next weekend. I'm usually on the water before the sun comes up but I'll probably be a little late getting there Saturday 

Thanks to all of you that share info here, it's really helped me get (re)acclimated to freshwater fishing.

Tight Lines!
hw


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

IMO if you plan to fish Lake Livingston South of the 190 Bridge especially in well known areas (Say within 5 miles of the Island) you can plan on dealing with other boats and inconsiderate fisherman. If you are new to the lake then you may be offended. If you are anchored you should be given some space but that will not be the case sometime because some people just don't respect others. If you can't get use to this you may trying something else or go to a lake that doesn't have White Bass! But if you can handle it just join in and run up to the birds and get you a few fish and run to the next flock. Eventually it will be over then the challenge begins to locate fish the old fashion way. Most of all have fun that's what its all about. LL is an amazing fishery and that does make some people lose it because it is easy to actually catch fish in Fresh Water.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I will go out on a limb here and say I bet there is not one guide on Livingston who wants to stake their living on finding surface feeding fish on a regular day to day basis. Schooling fish are like gravy or dessert.

Expecting other boats to stay away from schooling fish with birds above is like expecting a high school senior boy to decline an offer from his 18 year old female prom date that he has the hots for. 

It ain't happening!

However, there are still rules of etiquette involved.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I will go out on a limb here and say I bet there is not one guide on Livingston who wants to stake their living on finding surface feeding fish on a regular day to day basis. Schooling fish are like gravy or dessert.
> 
> Expecting other boats to stay away from schooling fish with birds above is like expecting a high school senior boy to decline an offer from his 18 year old female prom date that he has the hots for.
> 
> ...


Best response yet, there are some things men just can't resist :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I can only speak for Loy, because he's the only guide I've been out with. He's first class, and left the criss cross casting the day we went out last year. It was either Memorial Day or Labor Day, I can't remember which. Anyways, we were the first boat to the island, and I saw some "peculiar" activity from some boats. After it got real bad, Loy picked up and we headed around the island and found more fish. When it started getting crowded there, he picked up and we headed out to jig. Top notch guide, first class gentleman, and put us on fish all day. But some of the things I saw were a little different from all I've ever been taught, that's for sure


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

If I am on anchor and jigging, I still expect enough courtesy of other boats not to anchor so close to me that it keeps me from casting a little ways out from the boat since fish move a little sometimes. If I am on anchor and am jigging and a boat trolls by me within average casting distance, they most likely are going to have to untangle some lines.

As far as surface fish/birds, more often than not, it is going to be a zoo because at least 1 boat will not have a trolling motor nor use the wind to push him and will insist on running up within casting distance with the big motor to get his two fish, or 1 guy doesn't know how to cast for them and will want to troll through the school. There are some that want to do it correctly, but just need to be taught, and then there are some that just don't have a lick of manners.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

rustyhook1973, I know exactly how you feel. I am a fishing guide on Lake Livingston and have been since 1988. 

We have more guides here now than we have had since I started guiding here. Unfortunately, there are "three (3)" that I know of that will do exactly what you said. This is "Very Rude". I actually think that guides doing things like this should not be allowed to guide. Some fishing guides think that they own all of the lake. They also set a very bad example for all of the other guides. I will Not do that and only get inside casting range if invited. Unfortunately, there are those that do not. 

There are a lot of sport fishermen that do this also. I really expect that from amateurs. However, we can teach them the correct way. A licensed guide should know better.

As for fish on top of the water; they are considered fair game for anyone that sees this happen. However, there are also unwritten rules here too. Be courteous. Do not rush in with the big motor as this will send them down. Be polite....there are plenty of fish for everyone. No need to cut others off from the fish.

Hope to see you on the water....Good fishing to all of you out there. Please be safe.....


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Best advice I have...bring crackers and set up bird decoys other than where you are fishing.


 Old stale light bread works also.....LOL


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Lone Eagle said:


> Old stale light bread works also.....LOL


Draws the potlickers like bees to honey!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Guides comments*



Lone Eagle said:


> rustyhook1973, I know exactly how you feel. I am a fishing guide on Lake Livingston and have been since 1988.
> 
> We have more guides here now than we have had since I started guiding here. Unfortunately, there are "three (3)" that I know of that will do exactly what you said. This is "Very Rude". I actually think that guides doing things like this should not be allowed to guide. Some fishing guides think that they own all of the lake. They also set a very bad example for all of the other guides. I will Not do that and only get inside casting range if invited. Unfortunately, there are those that do not.
> 
> There are a lot of sport fishermen that do this also. I really expect that from amateurs. However, we can teach them the correct way. A licensed guide should know better.


Good to see that you are a guide making those comments about others who have chosen to make money from guiding. Guides do provide valuable service to the public who want to have a try at fishing. Without a boat, gear and savvy, customers can have fun for a few hours. That's good.

But when anybody, guides or commercial bait catchers, think they have a proprietary right to command a space or opportunity, those guides need to stand in the unemployment lines.

We saw bad guide behavior in Corpus Christi Laguna Madre, Alaska's Kenai River, Michigan's Manistee River, etc., . . . in other words, nationwide It's inevitable that you'll have a bunch of jerks among the good guys, unfortunately, just as you have courteous mechanics repair your car while other mechanics can be rude and crude.

However, fishing guides are working on *PUBLIC* waters that belong to all of us. Plus, the recreational anglers contribute MUCH MORE to the State's coffers for TPWD, conservation, stocking, etc., than guides ever will.

I'll leave you with a memory of a guide from Michigan's Manistee River who was hated by all. He would zoom upriver with his jet drive boat, possibly at 30+ mph to get to "HIS" gravel run. Of course, that loud motor action on a river that averaged 6 feet deep spooked fish for everybody he passed. His wake also eroded the river bank. Then, he'd beach his boat, offload his customers and spread them along the bank for 80 to 100 feet.

That guide would shout and curse any boaters who drifted downstream through "his" gravel run. God save any waders foolhardy enough to step within 100 yards of there. Some were met with threats to bodily harm.

We would drift through "his business place" with lures dancing in the current downstream from our drift boat. That's the way to fish from boats in that river. Well, he ordered us to bring in our lures, so we would not interfere with his clients and catch any fish in his "place of business." Well, some discourteous remarks were exchanged by all parties, including rude and inappropriate hand gestures.

I always asked him always to show me a copy of his deed to the river and the shorelines. His response was never gentlemanly.

But we always drifted through every year. Same behavior from that guide every time.

However, we observed many anglers who were intimidated and obeyed the guide's warnings. We saw that happen, because sometimes, we'd anchor just upriver from that guide and let our lures drift downstream towards him on the opposite shoreline under some overhanging tree branches. Heck, it was a good gravel run, and the river was wide enough that his clients could never cast more than halfway across, so we were not potlickin' his spot. Nor could his clients cast under the trees from the opposite shore without getting hung on the trees. In other words, we were fishing a part of the gravel run that the guide and his landlubber clients could not.

Now, to put this in perspective, we're talking the Fall run of salmon and steelhead in the Manistee River, which drew hundreds of anglers and tourists from everywhere, so this was not some pristine mountain stream nestled in the forest in the backwoods.

This was PUBLIC water and guides were actually issued licensed permits by the Feds (not Michigan) on a quota basis. Only a limited number of guides could fish the Manistee with no exceptions.

The net result, for us, was that we sought other less crowded rivers and streams to fish. We usually caught more fish than we wanted to keep after we switched.

Maybe the guide was victorious, in that we and maybe others stopped drifting through his place of business.

However, I anticipate that guide continued to be challenged by other anglers after I left.

(I'd like to close by saying that in the 1980's, I was a regular fishing columnist for a major daily newspaper and a few magazines. Many times, guides would invite me to accompany them on a trip with their clients. Almost always, the guides were professional and courteous to the clients and other boaters. Their clients also loved seeing their names published in the articles. So the majority of guides who I knew were great guys and solid businessmen.)


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Potato chips work sometimes and catfish guts will attract the birds. LOLO!!!

I have been known to say a few negative things about people but I also feel you should say something positive about people. This morning a guide was fishing below the dam and could have come between us and the fish but went behind us. He did this a couple times. It is nice to see people show respect to others. It may not have stopped our catching but it was polite of him to do this.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I fish bass tourneys all year long and most rules require 50 yards distance as a "pot licking factor". Above all, good sportsmanship is encouraged and enforced. I've seen plenty of folks that will run right up on me, but then again, they are often the same folks that line up on the ramp THEN start prepping their boat for launch. They just don't know proper etiquette or, if they do, feel they are above the fray. If someone runs up on me (of block the ramp) I'll kindly inform them of the basic fishing "rules" and most will say they are sorry, that they didn't know. Some will be rude and want to head to the bank to sort it out. The best I can hope for is all boaters will eventually find that elusive *Common Sense"...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Maybe the required boater safety course that is being required for those born after 9/1/93 will help in the future. When my dad got our family into boating roughly 50 years ago, he took courses and had my brother and I go also. However, if the state were to require it as a condition of getting TX numbers for all of us, I think it might help.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it's silly for all of you "do gooders" to hide behind a keyboard and make accusations based on hearsay. No disrespect to the OP, I get it, a bad experience is a bad experience regardless of who it was. Did they "guess" that whoever it was that was so rudely fishing a public lake was a guide and they're automatically jerks. How do they know it was a guide? Maybe a boat with a bunch of friends that didn't know better perhaps? I've fished with several and participated in charity trips and been there while they gave baits away and offered all but to take someone out and putting them on top of the school. 

Hell, have some balls and call people out by name if in fact that you have an issue with them.....but that'll never happen because people don't have the people skills to handle things like men anymore. Internet tough guys are more numerous than the white bass busting the top all summer long. 
I read that "3" count em 3 guides on the lake are "Very rude"...hell I can't name but 4. I think a lot of the "guide bashing" by other guides is maybe fueled by the decrease in business because there's more than one game in town and in most cases a better game. 
Kinda like throwing other guides business cards in the garbage cans outside tackle shops and restaurants by the handfuls is absolutely classless but only "1" guides cards are left...hmmmmm, not rocket science to figure that out. Lol! 

If you have a problem with a person or guide take it up with them personally.....or say something instead of hiding behind your computer and acting like gossipy bunch of old ladies. 

It's amazing that if you actually speak to someone if they've somehow perceivably wronged you, may take action or just straight up apologize. I didn't say give them the rod or cuss them out.....but maybe ask for a little room or call their mistake mistake to their attention, maybe it's truly that someone just doesn't know and would be grateful to learn how to do it the "right way". 

For the most part everyone gets along. Some aren't going to be happy until everyone goes away and it goes Back to the way it was in the old days when there was an 1/8th of the people on the water ...unfortunately it won't and everyone has a right to get out and enjoy the outdoors.. Just like the world isn't perfect neither is a day on the lake.

Step up and talk it over with people you have a problem with...or just keep hiding in the toilet with you phone or iPad and blasting away....that helps. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Maybe the required boater safety course that is being required for those born after 9/1/93 will help in the future. When my dad got our family into boating roughly 50 years ago, he took courses and had my brother and I go also. However, if the state were to require it as a condition of getting TX numbers for all of us, I think it might help.


 I can only hope it does, but truly believe that if you haven't learned all around common courtesy by the time you are old enough to operate a boat, you most likely never will.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

JMACHALA said:


> I think it's silly for all of you "do gooders" to hide behind a keyboard and make accusations based on hearsay. No disrespect to the OP, I get it, a bad experience is a bad experience regardless of who it was. Did they "guess" that whoever it was that was so rudely fishing a public lake was a guide and they're automatically jerks. How do they know it was a guide? Maybe a boat with a bunch of friends that didn't know better perhaps? I've fished with several and participated in charity trips and been there while they gave baits away and offered all but to take someone out and putting them on top of the school.
> 
> Hell, have some balls and call people out by name if in fact that you have an issue with them.....but that'll never happen because people don't have the people skills to handle things like men anymore. Internet tough guys are more numerous than the white bass busting the top all summer long.
> I read that "3" count em 3 guides on the lake are "Very rude"...hell I can't name but 4. I think a lot of the "guide bashing" by other guides is maybe fueled by the decrease in business because there's more than one game in town and in most cases a better game.
> ...


Alrighty then :rotfl: I don't think they're "hiding" behind a keyboard. More than likely they're voicing their frustrations on a public discussion in a public forum, in hopes that others don't make the same mistakes as those mentioned

But heck, I've been wrong before :cheers:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes voicing their frustrations. There are guides that only care about getting their customers on fish no matter what. If you are on the fish look out. 
As far as 4 guides their are at least 3 that launch out of the State park, 3 that launch out of Beacon Bay. 2 that launch out of Penwaugh. I could keep going but you get it. Their are a lot more guides on the lake then in the past also along with more people. Everyone need s to show respect and if you see fish on top shut it down be fore you get there and drift in or use the trolling motor. Don,t be the jerk that runs up on top of the fish after someone else finds them. Also just because someone throws out a buoy does NOT been you will fish 2 foot from the buoy. Good old fashion respect from everyone will go a long ways. Lake Livingston has become the worst freshwater lake for pot lickers.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

^ Amen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You need to get back to work. you have no shame.:rotfl:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> You need to get back to work. you have no shame.:rotfl:


Y'all can come fish by me all ya want. might have to bring the fish but who's counting.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Mattsfishin said:


> Yes voicing their frustrations. There are guides that only care about getting their customers on fish no matter what. If you are on the fish look out.
> As far as 4 guides their are at least 3 that launch out of the State park, 3 that launch out of Beacon Bay. 2 that launch out of Penwaugh. I could keep going but you get it. Their are a lot more guides on the lake then in the past also along with more people. Everyone need s to show respect and if you see fish on top shut it down be fore you get there and drift in or use the trolling motor. Don,t be the jerk that runs up on top of the fish after someone else finds them. Also just because someone throws out a buoy does NOT been you will fish 2 foot from the buoy. Good old fashion respect from everyone will go a long ways. Lake Livingston has become the worst freshwater lake for pot lickers.


I don't know the guides that only care about putting their customers on fish. The ones I know are courteous and try to get along. Most guides launch at any of these locations as the fish move up and down the lake. We have been out when the fish are on top and since they are moving there are close encounters. With the new breed of TM's it easy to track the fish and use "Anchor Lock" to stay on top of the school. If you are anchored up, the fish will be gone before you get anchored up. Throwing a buoy out under the birds is foolish for the same reason. If you are alone and anchored up fishing a buoy, most people will give you a wide berth.

I agree that a little respect and common sense will make it easier on everyone but some people don't get it. It's much easier to back out of the crowd and go find another school. Then the problem is this: Lake Livingston is the worst lake for potlickers and rude people by far. I'm surprised I haven't seen a fight or two.

Y'all can have the schooling fish, I'll be on a school off in the distance. Remember that fishing is fun and relaxing.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

JMACHALA said:


> I think it's silly for all of you "do gooders" to hide behind a keyboard and make accusations based on hearsay. No disrespect to the OP, I get it, a bad experience is a bad experience regardless of who it was. Did they "guess" that whoever it was that was so rudely fishing a public lake was a guide and they're automatically jerks. How do they know it was a guide? Maybe a boat with a bunch of friends that didn't know better perhaps? I've fished with several and participated in charity trips and been there while they gave baits away and offered all but to take someone out and putting them on top of the school.
> 
> Hell, have some balls and call people out by name if in fact that you have an issue with them.....but that'll never happen because people don't have the people skills to handle things like men anymore. Internet tough guys are more numerous than the white bass busting the top all summer long.
> I read that "3" count em 3 guides on the lake are "Very rude"...hell I can't name but 4. I think a lot of the "guide bashing" by other guides is maybe fueled by the decrease in business because there's more than one game in town and in most cases a better game.
> ...


We've never met but probably will eventually. There is some truth to what you say.

However, please be advised that anytime I have trouble with anyone about anything, I do approach them personally. I will "NEVER" bad talk any professional publically. I do talk to them either directly or phone or email. I've been here guiding on this lake longer than any other guide that is guiding now. I have nothing against anyone guiding. There is plenty of room on a lake this size.

There are rude people in all walks of life. When I see them on the water, I either ignore them or leave the area. I have taught a lot of people how to fish this lake and will continue to do so as long as I'm able.

This is a good forum and I use to post daily on here.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Yes voicing their frustrations. There are guides that only care about getting their customers on fish no matter what. If you are on the fish look out.
> As far as 4 guides their are at least 3 that launch out of the State park, 3 that launch out of Beacon Bay. 2 that launch out of Penwaugh. I could keep going but you get it. Their are a lot more guides on the lake then in the past also along with more people. Everyone need s to show respect and if you see fish on top shut it down be fore you get there and drift in or use the trolling motor. Don,t be the jerk that runs up on top of the fish after someone else finds them. Also just because someone throws out a buoy does NOT been you will fish 2 foot from the buoy. Good old fashion respect from everyone will go a long ways. Lake Livingston has become the worst freshwater lake for pot lickers.


Great advice, Matt....


----------

